

IPv6 adoption rate above 3% even on Mondays now - baltimore
https://www.google.com/intl/en/ipv6/statistics.html

======
mcmatterson
There's a pretty massive bump in IPv6 usage on weekends. I'm assuming this is
likely due to residential / mobile IPv6 adoption being higher than commercial
adoption?

~~~
X-Istence
Even if it is available a lot of companies just don't have the experience with
IPv6 and are hesitant to turn it on.

Which BTW sucks when you are trying to test your product on IPv6.

~~~
pling
This is our problem. People just don't understand it in the operations team.
Our devops guys know it inside out but they have to use the services the
operations team hand out which means v4 and shitty hardware.

Yes corporate structure sucks.

The silly thing is that there are several NATs and brick walls in the company
which wouldn't need to exist with v6.

I myself am v6 end to end at home. Linode at the head end and Andrews and
Arnold at the bottom end.

~~~
mikevm
Does your ISP actually assign you multiple Internet addresses for every device
in your home or do you still use NAT?

If you still use NAT, what the heck is the point in using IPv6 at home?

~~~
pling
The router does stateless auto config so every machine in the house that does
v6 has a static IP. You get a /64

~~~
mikevm
That's neat!

------
pgtruesdell
I think it's important to note that in the US it's up to 7.34%. Quite
impressive considering the lack of urgency by ISPs.

~~~
sp332
Comcast recently started rolling out IPv6 to standard residential accounts.
I'm guessing a lot of people are now using IPv6 and didn't even notice.

~~~
massysett
Verizon Wireless is over 50% v6. My phone is v6. If I hadn't tried a "what's
my IP" on my phone I wouldn't have noticed (which is how it should be).

------
mischanix
My pattern is the opposite. At home, Comcast routes v6 traffic so poorly (a
50ms latency increase in most routes) that I have no choice but to disable it.
However, at work, I enjoy low-latency v6 connectivity.

------
zokier
Considering that APNIC was iirc the first to run out of IPv4 and certainly a
growing market, it seems odd that most countries there (edit: in Asia) have
basically no IPv6 adoption.

------
okso
According to this tool, Belgium would have the highest IPv6 adoption in the
world. Happy to live there !

